# Tank bowing.



## littletnklvr (Nov 1, 2010)

How much bowing is normal? I have a 20 gallon long (30x12x12) made by seapora from Big Al's and it's bowed by a total of 1/8 of an inch is that an acceptable amount?


----------



## youngt3 (Oct 17, 2017)

littletnklvr said:


> How much bowing is normal? I have a 20 gallon long (30x12x12) made by seapora from Big Al's and it's bowed by a total of 1/8 of an inch is that an acceptable amount?


It may not be a problem for now, but over time it will. The pressure from the water will eventually cause the silicone seal to come apart and cause leaks or the glass may break.

Did you check your leveling? That can also contribute to the bowling and/or cause the silicone problem as well.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

It's typical that all aquariums will bow a bit. How much...that's the Q

A measured 1/8" width difference in the middle of the aquarium is a bow of 1/16" of the pane from the centre line...acceptable over a span of 30".


----------



## littletnklvr (Nov 1, 2010)

wtac said:


> It's typical that all aquariums will bow a bit. How much...that's the Q
> 
> A measured 1/8" width difference in the middle of the aquarium is a bow of 1/16" of the pane from the centre line...acceptable over a span of 30".


 Thank you, was a little worried but not so much now.


----------

